# It's Been Confirmed



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It's been confirmed via several sources that except for those working in PSC's, all support will be handled by the Philippines and India by the end of summer. Remote CSRs are being phased out unless they live near a PSC and want to work there. The lower level CSRs are going first while those who have been trained on more advanced issues (including myself) will be staying a little longer.

If you thought Uber support was bad before, you've seen nothing yet. Overseas agents themselves have said that their focus is strictly quantity, not quality, and it shows. Then again, they were actually trained on all the regions while the rest of us were thrown from one region driver support to supporting the entire US with no additional training. Just whatever we can find in our knowledge base.

At least ZeroChaos doesn't dispute unemployment claims from agents who have been let go. Silver lining and all.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well hopefully if they do lay you off you'll get aside from unemployment benefits, severance pay.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It's been confirmed via several sources that except for those working in PSC's, all support will be handled by the Philippines and India by the end of summer. Remote CSRs are being phased out unless they live near a PSC and want to work there. The lower level CSRs are going first while those who have been trained on more advanced issues (including myself) will be staying a little longer.
> 
> If you thought Uber support was bad before, you've seen nothing yet. Overseas agents themselves have said that their focus is strictly quantity, not quality, and it shows. Then again, they were actually trained on all the regions while the rest of us were thrown from one region driver support to supporting the entire US with no additional training. Just whatever we can find in our knowledge base.
> 
> At least ZeroChaos doesn't dispute unemployment claims from agents who have been let go. Silver lining and all.


Great. People who think $1 a day is a good wage are going to be fighting for us to get that fair fare on a five minute trip.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have sent in questions twice, first one took a week before I heard back, the 2nd took over a day. I only see it getting worse.

You could always drive for uber... Maybe.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

thehappytypist time to go out with a bang, no?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> thehappytypist time to go out with a bang, no?


Reset all drivers back to 5.0?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The happytypist will move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Reset all drivers back to 5.0?


I was thinking of maybe getting some server IP addresses and I can make every "partner" rich!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> Reset all drivers back to 5.0?


This thehappytypist


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Those CSRs are useless anyway.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Those CSRs are useless anyway.


Oh my oh my, there are indeed useless. Except of course the happytypist.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So sorry for you (and us).


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Those CSRs are useless anyway.


You haven't seen useless yet.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Man I'd love to go out with a bang but unfortunately I have this strange urge to be professional and stuff. Totally stupid.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Man I'd love to go out with a bang but unfortunately I have this strange urge to be professional and stuff. Totally stupid.


go out with a Blaze of glory with the theme to "the good the bad the ugly" in the background.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Man I'd love to go out with a bang but unfortunately I have this strange urge to be professional and stuff. Totally stupid.


All the best... thehappytypist


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> go out with a Blaze of glory with the theme to "the good the bad the ugly" in the background.


With an AK47 in hand and Travis' head on the other..


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You haven't seen useless yet.


So you'll have heavy accent to deal with. You're basically just talking over each other now anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

All the best, Happy Typist. Please let us know what you are doing. I have not been here long, but I have found your posts useful and informative. "Professional" is a good way to describe you.

.......and _you ain't kiddin'_ when you state that it will get only worse.

I laugh when I call one of my credit card's "customer service" centres and get this "My name is Anthony, how can I be of service to-day?". I want to reply: "No, your name _ain't_ Anthony, it is Krishnamurti, and, as you can hear, I _can_ pronounce it".


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh My said:


> So you'll have heavy accent to deal with. You're basically just talking over each other now anyway.


Even worse. Terrible english/grammar and people who don't bother to read your email at all. Just the subject line.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Man I'd love to go out with a bang but unfortunately I have this strange urge to be professional and stuff. Totally stupid.


Maybe we should start a GoFundMe.com campaign for thehappytypist to reset us all back to 5* ... this way you'd get a severance package from the drivers; cause it's unlikely that you'll get any extra cash from Uber Corp.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Even worse. Terrible english/grammar and people who don't bother to read your email at all. Just the subject line.


I'm going to make all my emails gave the subject line "Uber" from now on. See what happens then. I've definitely had a couple lately that clearly did not read a word of the email.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Man I'd love to go out with a bang but unfortunately I have this strange urge to be professional and stuff. Totally stupid.


You mean like go to google and help them build the best ride share company?


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

So I take it you will not becoming an uber driver?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

omg , how ill i make Raj understand what i am trying to say now?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm going to make all my emails gave the subject line "Uber" from now on. See what happens then. I've definitely had a couple lately that clearly did not read a word of the email.


That is a VERY good idea.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Even worse. Terrible english/grammar and people who don't bother to read your email at all. Just the subject line.


if you do have to leave, you will visit us won't you happytypist?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> if you do have to leave, you will visit us won't you happytypist?


Of course! Someone has to be helpful since the overseas agents sure as hell are not.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Of course! Someone has to be helpful since the overseas agents sure as hell are not.


Now that I think about it, I don't see how it could be that much worse over there, since they won't be required to read the drivers email in full. All they have to do if pick one of the "templated" letter responses to send back. Now if they actually had to speak that would be differnet.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm going to make all my emails gave the subject line "Uber" from now on. See what happens then. I've definitely had a couple lately that clearly did not read a word of the email.


This does seem to work. My support requests are now titled, "Support Request", with the message body, "I have an issue I need your assistance with; please contact me".


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Even worse. Terrible english/grammar and people who don't bother to read your email at all. Just the subject line.


So we should not ask our real question in the Subject Line but just put " Question is in body of email message" or " This may or may not be a CSR Manager asking a question".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Of course! Someone has to be helpful since the overseas agents sure as hell are not.


What's the weirdest support request you have had? Do you get wackos asking what temperature to roast turkey at or things like that?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> So we should not ask our real question in the Subject Line but just put " Question is in body of email message" or " This may or may not be a CSR Manager asking a question".


Exactly because you'll get only the very basic bare bones answer that isn't tailored to your issue. I'd make your subject lines vague, just Support Request or something similar.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What's the weirdest support request you have had? Do you get wackos asking what temperature to roast turkey at or things like that?


All the requests tend to be strictly Uber related. Some are more ridiculous than others, of course. Lost items are a special kind of crazy if the driver doesn't have their thing and the rider is convinced they do. One lady threatened us with a lawyer, then had a lawyer write to us. I had to respect her for backing up her threat but seriously...Not sure what they want us to do, shake them down til it falls out of their pockets? Whatever.

I must say, I've mostly had fun speaking to drivers on the phone. I may have caught one or two on a bad day but the ratio is very low. We technically aren't supposed to answer any other questions during a call but I do, it takes like 30 seconds instead of them waiting in the queue. I honestly think phone support or at least chat would be better, at least for drivers. It's your income, why should you have to wait? (I'd be so happy with chat support.)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> One lady threatened us with a lawyer, then had a lawyer write to us. I had to respect her for backing up her threat but seriously...Not sure what they want us to do, shake them down til it falls out of their pockets? Whatever.


LOL, for $200 an hour or whatever a lawyer will ask for anything back. "You left your magic carpet in an Uber and they refuse to return it? Let me draft a letter for you sir".

Cha-ching, $200 in the bank and a free laugh for a CSR.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow! Ain't it amazing how Uber went from super cool to just plain lame in the course of a year? Couldn't have ****ed it up more no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Man I'd love to go out with a bang but unfortunately I have this strange urge to be professional and stuff. Totally stupid.


Lol. Your parents raised you right; too bad Travis' parents locked him in the closet all day, that's why he turned out way he did.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

bscott said:


> Wow! Ain't it amazing how Uber went from super cool to just plain lame in the course of a year? Couldn't have ****ed it up more no matter how hard I tried.


It's really amazing how Uber keeps thinking of new ways to piss off drivers and customers. Maybe they're right when they say they're in the technology business, because they certainly don't seem to understand the taxi business.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^I am assuming that this is neither a sudden moment of clarity nor a revelation.

The ground transportation for hire business has been invaded by these Rocket Scientists who may know technology, gubbamint, business administration, how to play the stock market, how to get investors, how to bribe politicians, how to program computers, how to construct an application and all of that. They learn the smallest bit about ground transportation for hire and think that they know it all. _Those_ are the most dangerous people of all; even more dangerous than those who know nothing about this business and think that they know it all.

Worse, these are the very people who blow off those of us who do know everything, almost everything or even quite a bit about this business. These sexual intellectuals consider our experience and knowledge of no consequence or value.

.............then they wonder why they can not keep any drivers. They keep slashing rates and wonder why drivers keep hanging it up. Is not doing the same thing over and over and being surprised when the results are the same one textbook definition of insanity?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> It's really amazing how Uber keeps thinking of new ways to piss off drivers and customers. Maybe they're right when they say they're in the technology business, because they *certainly don't seem to understand the taxi business*.


......or the how to treat human beings with some decent respect business.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

With all the canned responses, I'd make a software that answers emails and fire all CSR's. Except 'the happy typist' of course. I would make her my PA.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It's been confirmed via several sources that except for those working in PSC's, all support will be handled by the Philippines and India by the end of summer. Remote CSRs are being phased out unless they live near a PSC and want to work there. The lower level CSRs are going first while those who have been trained on more advanced issues (including myself) will be staying a little longer.
> 
> If you thought Uber support was bad before, you've seen nothing yet. Overseas agents themselves have said that their focus is strictly quantity, not quality, and it shows. Then again, they were actually trained on all the regions while the rest of us were thrown from one region driver support to supporting the entire US with no additional training. Just whatever we can find in our knowledge base.
> 
> At least ZeroChaos doesn't dispute unemployment claims from agents who have been let go. Silver lining and all.


Support by people in Philippines - not so bad!
Support by people in India - **** it, it will be horrible!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Support by people in Philippines - not so bad!
> Support by people in India - **** it, it will be horrible!


I'm not sure, I guess it depends on how well they absorb the training. They sent one of the NYC managers (Nicole) out to India to train them. They didn't send anyone out to Manila that I know of.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I'm not sure, I guess it depends on how well they absorb the training. They sent one of the NYC managers (Nicole) out to India to train them. *They didn't send anyone out to Manila that I know of*.


Hey, that's not fair. PH folks need love too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Hopefully for Nicole's sake they're very slow learners.


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

Happy typist- do you know where I go to upload a photo of my car for the riders to see on their app? A rider pointed out I didn't have one but I can't figure out where to upload it. I asked support and he first sent me a response about how I needed to get my (face) photo sent over and they would compare it to my ID to verify it was me yada,yada... I responded that my photo has been uploaded since I started and I just need to submit my car photo. I then get a response saying my items are still pending but I should be activated in about 5-7 days... WTF?! My account is very much active so after that second attempt I gave up emailing the dude. Usually I've had good luck with support but this guy has obviously been eating some ****** sandwiches.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

HappyTypist, do you have the power to reinstate a driver?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

REagCB said:


> Happy typist- do you know where I go to upload a photo of my car for the riders to see on their app? A rider pointed out I didn't have one but I can't figure out where to upload it. I asked support and he first sent me a response about how I needed to get my (face) photo sent over and they would compare it to my ID to verify it was me yada,yada... I responded that my photo has been uploaded since I started and I just need to submit my car photo. I then get a response saying my items are still pending but I should be activated in about 5-7 days... WTF?! My account is very much active so after that second attempt I gave up emailing the dude. Usually I've had good luck with support but this guy has obviously been eating some ****** sandwiches.


Uhhh that is some weird stuff. The only picture we show to the rider (last I knew, things change at the drop of a hat) is the head shot of you so they can recognize you. If the pic that riders get is of your car, it will eventually be rejected so you upload a picture of yourself.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> HappyTypist, do you have the power to reinstate a driver?


That's going to depend. I can do it in very specific circumstances, but in those cases I'm usually the one who has waitlisted them to begin with. When I waitlist someone it's because a semi-serious rider report needs to be investigated. Rider reports a wrong driver (as in someone other than the account holder driving on that account, I discourage that on these boards for good reason) or license plate, and passenger in vehicle. Those will cause an immediate waitlisting until I can get in touch and clear things up. Or if I've tried calling and emailing about a lost item and haven't received a response in 48 hours. However, we don't waitlist for lost items on weekends, at least us OG NYC peeps were instructed not to.

Technically all CSRs can change a driver's status to Active. We have a lot of buttons that we CAN push but we shouldn't.


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

Happy typist- a rider showed me his app screen last week and it showed a pic of my face on the left side and on the right side there was another circle that had a image of a car in it but the rider said it normally has a pic of the drivers car in the circle. I believe it because when I ordered an uber a couple of weeks ago I remember seeing the dudes red car before even going outside.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

REagCB said:


> Happy typist- a rider showed me his app screen last week and it showed a pic of my face on the left side and on the right side there was another circle that had a image of a car in it but the rider said it normally has a pic of the drivers car in the circle. I believe it because when I ordered an uber a couple of weeks ago I remember seeing the dudes red car before even going outside.


Got it. It's been a couple of months since I did any straight up driver support. I would write again, if you annoy the CSR enough they'll send it to someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Got it. It's been a couple of months since I did any straight up driver support. I would write again, if you annoy the CSR enough they'll send it to someone who knows what they're doing.


Maybe they'll keep you on as an UBER consultant.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That is a VERY good idea.





UBERxGc said:


> With all the canned responses, I'd make a software that answers emails and fire all CSR's. Except 'the happy typist' of course. I would make her my PA.


Yeah but then ppl will send screenshots or pictures of their text rather than the text itself. Block that? Sure.. thn thy'll snd txt wth a sngle ltter mssing in evry wrd. Somehow the software is updated to read that?
W Y T L T
R O E I H
I U X K I
T R T E S
E


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

bscott said:


> Wow! Ain't it amazing how Uber went from super cool to just plain lame in the course of a year? Couldn't have ****ed it up more no matter how hard I tried.


It's pretty amazing to say the least.

Some years from now a lot of very important people will be spewing interviews on CNBC stating exactly what drivers here have been saying for months.... Uber didn't really understand why it was so loved in the beginning, and as a result pursued a growth strategy of being the cheapest, which disenfranchised its core customer base due to a resulting serious lack of quality.

It really is amazing that something that simple can lead to the demise of multi-billion dollar companies.... but this wouldn't be the first time this happened.... and it won't be the last.

Sorry Travis, but if you were right about your strategy, then the best selling clothes would be the cheapest clothes, the best selling houses would be the cheapest houses, and the best selling cars would be the cheapest cars. People in general (Americans especially) are too consumed with appearances to be seen in the cheapest clothes, cheapest homes, and cheapest *CARS!!! *

It won't be long before taking an Uber is a huge "fashion" mistake. The late night hosts are already using Uber drivers and their cars as being the butt of jokes. If this continues than even $2 to $3 a mile wouldn't be enough to get me to be an Uber driver. I have a wife and three kids who don't need to to deal with the social consequences of having a husband and father who is an Uber driver, even if it's just a couple hours a week. I wouldn't put them through that, even for great money.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's pretty amazing to say the least.
> It won't be long before taking an Uber is a huge "fashion" mistake. The late night hosts are already using Uber drivers and their cars as being the butt of jokes. If this continues than even $2 to $3 a mile wouldn't be enough to get me to be an Uber driver. I have a wife and three kids who don't need to to deal with the social consequences of having a husband and father who is an Uber driver, even if it's just a couple hours a week. I wouldn't put them through that, even for great money.


I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bottom line

Transportation will work with out CSR

It's just one more middle man that sucks resources from the driver

Good luck in your future venture thehappytypist


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bottom line
> 
> Transportation will work with out CSR
> 
> ...


As long as you're willing to work with every single passenger for any kind of fare dispute, sure. The way the Uber platform is set up, CSRs are needed. The managers used to handle all tickets until they realized that wasn't at all feasible.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> As long as you're willing to work with every single passenger for any kind of fare dispute, sure. The way the Uber platform is set up, CSRs are needed. The managers used to handle all tickets until they realized that wasn't at all feasible.


If they had a real legit "score"
As in credit score
An algorithm could easily make a call
Not perfect 
Just like CSR is not perfect
But for sure one less layer


----------

